# Может ли проблема с позвоночником быть причиной таких симптомов?



## MashaSavyolova (31 Май 2012)

Мне 17 лет. Со здоровьем всегда всё было более-менее хорошо, но 3 месяца назад начались твориться странные вещи: однажды вечером у меня ни с того ни с сего возникло ощущение онемения шеи, стало трудно дышать, стало панически страшно, начало немного трясти. В течение 2-х часов это состояние то проходило, то появлялось вновь. Через 6 дней, примерно в начале 12-го ночи это состояние повторилось, приступ продолжался примерно час-полтора. На следующий день было подавленное состояние, апатия, страх, что всё снова повторится. Общее плохое состояние организма продолжалось ещё в течение 3-х дней, затем ночью было учащённое сердцебиение и трясло. В течение нескольких дней было депрессивное состояние, чувство, как будто не своя голова на плечах, какое-то головокружение непонятное. Потом состояние постепенно стало улучшаться, только периодически возникало чувство нехватки воздуха, не всегда получалось вздохнуть полной грудью. Часто ночью не получалось заснуть, не хватало воздуха, было страшно или возникало онемение левой части лица или головы. А сейчас, вот уже несколько дней, меня мучают неприятные ощущения в голове: будто там что-то двигается, чувство тяжести в области лба, темени или висков, иногда возникает кратковременная боль в какой-либо части головы. Голова идёт кругом, непонятные ощущения. Очень страшно, что бы это могло быть! На ум приходят мысли, одна страшнее другой, не могу сосредоточиться на чём-нибудь хорошем, постоянно думаю, что со мной происходит. Может быть, у кого-нибудь было что-нибудь похожее? Что может вызвать подобные симптомы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Июн 2012)

Почитайте про панические атаки.


----------

